# Duncan has this new nipping thing going on--please help!!!!!!!!!!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan now decided he'd rather nibble and gnaw on my arms and hands rather than all the toys he has.I am always tellling him no,and putting me down on his back,but he gets right back up and starts all over.When hubby is home,all he has to do is look at Duncan or walk into the room and Duncan stops.I try to assert myself with him but I can't seem to get the point across......What am I doing wrong??????????????HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frusty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What works with Kubrick is to pick him up by the scruff of the neck, give him a little shake and firmly say NO BITING. He will then lick my hand wherever it was that he bit. 99% of the time he won't bite again. However, if he does, I will remove him or me from play. Basically, if he's on the couch with me I'll put him on the floor and if I'm on the floor, I get up and walk away. He knows that if he doesn't play nice we don't play at all.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I think Duncan is trying to assert himself and that's exactly what I do and he isn't listening and I end up getting frustrated!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico doesn't get "nippy" very often, but when he does I grab his muzzle and hold it and tell him no bite. If he continues, I stop playing. That usually works. I know what you mean about him listening to your husband, though - Nico would never dream of nipping at my husband; I really don't think the thought has ever even entered his mind.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

With our two, I would do the Cesar "agh" while leaving my hand by their mouth. I gave the verbal "agh" or some such gutteral sound along with a stern look, then they usually stopped with the teeth and licked my hand. Then I would praise.....never removing my hand from the vacinity of their mouth. We still need to do it with Zoey once in awhile, but she knows that she can't use her teeth and will grab a toy to keep in her mouth when she is excited.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

When Rufus does this, it's because he is asking me to play. *Not saying it's the right way to let me know tho LOL! Is he getting enough fun play time? I'm trying to anticipate the nips and have a toy ready to tuck in his mouth. Hopefully he'll learn to bring me a toy when he wants to play instead of nipping me!


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

i HAVE THE SAME EXPERIENCE WITHeMMA, SHE REALLY LISTENS TO MY HUSBANDS VOICE , BUT SHE JUST SEEMS TO PERSEVER WITH ME, MY RIGHT ARM LOOKS LIKE A BATTLEFIELD, HOWEVER , NO BITEY AND A STERN LOOK AND STOPPING TO PLAY AND NOT LOOKING AT HER HAS HELPED THIS WEEK.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My Wife has recently complained that Radar will not listen to her most of the time but will listen for me. I have told her it's because in the past she has let him get away with things. Believe me when I say that CONSISTENCY is the key. You always have to be assertive with your Hav's but not at the same level that they are being consistent....you have to go "One Level Up" from that. 

It's similar with a Police Officer who has some guy infront of him with a Knife ready to cut him with it. The Cop doesn't pull a knife or his Expandable Baton....no way.....he pulls the Gun and takes the guy down. Well I'm not saying shoot your Hav.....No Way.....ound: but you do have to shoot down there efforts to persist and overthrow your authority. You have to go one step above the resistance level so that they know that it's now even worth it to them to try it the next time around. 

I always try and keep eye contact with Radar, that way he knows I see everything he's doing. I can get him to sit and walk about 40 feet away "with my back to him" and he'll stay right where he is. If he gets up all I have to do is stand up, point at him and he'll lay right back down. I have an assertive voice and a commanding personality with him so he listens. My wife tell me I'm the Alpha Male so Radar listens to me every time well maybe not all the time but he get's who's boss that's for sure. When it comes to biting I've even growled at him and he gets the picture. It really gets his attention. Sometimes I turn him on his back and hold him down until he stops moving and he will often get the message fast.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One of the tricks I used what to have toys available. Say NO teeth when the teeth touch skin, and then put a toy in the mouth. Now Logan never greets me without a toy in his mouth, he actually will run to another room to get one before greeting me. 
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very good Idea Laurie. Often you will read how it's better to never have the tempting item around so the Hav never has to chew on it if that's the problem they are having but then sometimes that enables them to chew anyway because they will never learn to not bite when they have an item infront of them. The Key I think is to be able to have the temptation for them but so they know that when it is introduced that it is off limits to them.

It's similar to Kids I think. If you teach them things are bad for them and sometimes not shelter them so much they will not be so curious to try things that may harm them. If you talk to them about things then then won't seem so alien to them.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You've gotten some pretty good advice so far! Have you tried anything else and is it working?

I have done all of the above, and it works. The nipping stops. She has accidentally gotten me a few times when playing and I let her know that isnt' tolerated either and I've noticed she is very cautious not to hurt me and will even stop and lick me if she thinks she has.

Just keep asserting yourself as alpha. He will get the hint.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, that has worked so well and now it is comical as he gets a toy, or bone, and does not put it down for at least 5-10 minutes. He wiggles, jumps in my lap, whines thru the toy, rubs his head on me, but NEVER touches me with his teeth cause he NEVER puts the toy down!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I actually growled at him yesterday,and he stopped and looked.When he does his nippy thing,he wants no part of any toy.....his favorit toy is my hand,arm,and fingers,and yesterday when he did it again,hubby reprimanded him and he stopped,but I keep telling hubby not to constantly do that b/c Duncan has to learn to listen to me when hubby is at work. I know I have to be consistent but Oh that face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:brick:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, THAT FACE is the hardest thing!!!! you just dont want to get mad, but you have to let him know who is in charge and what is acceptable so it does not get out of hand!! It will work out, they learn so fast!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, that has to be the funniest sight, Logan running to grab a toy before greeting you! LOL Good trick! 

Nipping the hands, ankles, or any part of our body is a lot of fun to a pup, but not so much for us. Everyone has good advice. I hope things work out well for you, Dot! Good luck!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The worst is when he grabs my pant legs when I am taking him for a walk. I am going to work on that with the trainer when she gets here on Thursday. He doesn't do it all the time, of course, but when he does, I'm afraid I am going to trip or step on him. He is also a bit sleeve grabber.

P.S. Wow, I can't believe I'm up to 56 posts already!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

56 posts? That's how it all starts.....

And then you'll join the 1000 posts club before you know it, and then the BIG gabbers in the 2000's! ound: 

This place is addictive and fun.



Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dot, you may have to say NO and turn your back or walk away and get busy with something else . Soon Duncan will learn that nipping your hands means play time ends. We had an easier time doing this with Cash because he wasn't an only dog and there were other distractions.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

*nipping and biting*

Emma continues to want to nip at my hands and arms especially:frusty: She does not do this with my husband. My vet says that when this playing starts to get out of hand she needs a time out. Even for a few minutes, it usually means not looking at her and then stopping play. We will start some manners training the first of October, which i hope will address. 
She is such a love bug , and this manner of play is just part of being a puppy as she will just turn 4 months on the 26th of September.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I still love how you trained Logan to pick up the toy, even though you probably weren't intending to train him to do that. It is one of the most creative ways I've seen anyone deal with the nipping. It was successful and is very cute, too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And it is funny because at 10 months, he still does it, and even takes the toy outside when greeting us. He sometimes he leaves it, so I tell Lily to go out and "bring the toy in" she will run out to the toy, Logan follows her, and they fight over who is going to bring it back into the house. I gotta say, it was the best "mistake" in training we ever made. I have not felt his teeth on my skin in 8 months!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Dot:

How frustrating! Lincoln was a big biter/nipper/chewer as a puppy too. Nothing we tried worked immediately. He did outgrow it. While we were waiting for that to happen, instead of rolling him on his back on the floor, I'd flip him belly up and carry him around the house like that for several minutes until he'd stop struggling and he'd calm down. He was such a HYPER puppy. I hope the phase passes quickly for your puppy - hang in there!


----------



## kasey6 (Jul 26, 2007)

I love this forum! I am having the same problem..sorta.. Our Gabie (the black one) jumps & nips every time we come home. I know he's excited to see us & we've been telling him "no bite, give lovins" but it won't end. (We've also tried grabbing his mouth & ignoring him.) 

Off the subject but funny story- we always keep them in our master bath w/a gate. Gabie & Harry have been doing fine..a couple of times the gate wasn't secure & they did escape to do a little roamage but last night we got back from church & Gabie met us at the door! We walk in my bedroom & Harry is behind the secured gate. Can you believe Gabie jumped that sucker??? Harry was so po'd! (I don't think at us but at Gabie for leaving him.) Needless to say, we shut the bathroom door today.... I hate it when they can't look out to see what's going on but .... It was too funny- he is definitely my thrill seeker! 

Sorry- didn't mean to get off subject- had to share!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Duncan now decided he'd rather nibble and gnaw on my arms and hands rather than all the toys he has.I am always tellling him no,and putting me down on his back,but he gets right back up and starts all over.When hubby is home,all he has to do is look at Duncan or walk into the room and Duncan stops.I try to assert myself with him but I can't seem to get the point across......What am I doing wrong??????????????HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frusty:


My poodle had our hands raw from chewing on them when she was a puppy and getting her new teeth in. I thought I was in for a ton of problems with her because NOTHING would stop it. She got her new teeth in, thanked us for putting up with her, and has been fantastic in every way since.
The havs have been pretty easy. I substitute my hand for a toy and they're happy and move on to it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby doesn't nip and she doesn't have baby teeth, so they are not sharp. But, she just started this real rough play. She like to play with me like she does with Kodi. She will latch onto my arm real tight and try to pull me. We are working on this right now. She thinks it is great fun, but my arms thing differently. She doesn't leave marks, but it is like a clamp down.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kasey, that's too funny! LOL


----------

